# Long shot but has anyone ever taken medical(D4) for lorry/HGV test??



## TequilaMist (16 October 2007)

I need to get this medical (D4 form) to let me continue to drive 7.5 tonnes cos on a temp 3 yr one I can only drive up to 3.5 tonnes.
Does any one know what this entails and how hard is it actually to pass?
Thanks


----------



## Maesfen (16 October 2007)

Son had one but it's years ago so can only go by then and it was basically prove you are a fit and  healthy person, eye tests, whatever you call it when they hit your knee, reflexes, that's it!)  as well which is a bit of a joke seeing how most of them end up as porkers through too many greasy spoons!  It'll probably cost you for one too now!


----------



## happihorse (16 October 2007)

I did mind about five years ago so it may have changed by now.

As already mentioned it is a basic medical.  They check your blood pressure, ask you some questions, about your medical background, check reflexes, eyesight, etc.

I think I had to pay £70 for mine!


----------



## sarahs (16 October 2007)

Hi, I did mine a couple of months ago and failed !!!!!!!! Basically i thought I would pass with flying colours - gave it the "just sign on the last page doc im all as i should be " Well i was until it came to listening to my heart - next thing i knew i was booked in for scans and test on my heart ( to be honest everyone was surprised the Dr had managed to find one (heart) even I was shocked it existed !) Anyway just turned out to be a dodgy valve ! So i went back and the doctor passed me. BEWARE - If using your regular Dr they turn into "Medical Inspectors for the DVLA" Mine took it all very seriously ( as he should) I was nearly failed on the grounds that I have approx 2 bottles of wine a week! They will also dig up all your medical history. 
You can download the form on the dvla website and can see all the points the Dr will have to go through.


----------



## smiles24 (16 October 2007)

Mine was about £50 back in february. Very easy, had to pee in a pot. read the eye chart off the wall. had my blood pressure taken, listened to my heart and asked if I had any medical problems. It was all very easy and the form took minutes to fill out.


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (16 October 2007)

passed mine with flying colours cant really remember what was in it !! eyesight blood pressure etc


----------



## TequilaMist (16 October 2007)

Thanks for all replies.
Surgery says it'll cost  80 quid which don't mind ,well do really  but not so bad if I passed.
I was told by someone at  DVLA to submit one and they would look at giving me a yearly licence but if on medical history alone I would fail  as dx MS earlier this year so is it worth it.Does this make sense?
Such a bloody pain after driving 7.5 tonnes for last 15 yrs!!


----------



## Santa_Claus (16 October 2007)

Did mine about a month ago as changing from Jersey to UK license so had to have another one done grrrrrr. Anyway was easy peasy but then I'm relatively healthy anyway 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I found a doctor online who did it for about £35 far far less than the £70 my doctor wanted to charge!!


----------



## dieseldog (16 October 2007)

If you haven't booked it already, phone a local HGV school up pretend you are going to have lessons and ask them which doctors they can recommend as they will have a list and it will be cheaper than your own GP


----------



## applestroodle (17 October 2007)

yup i had mine done, i think it cost £70 for a basic 10 min slot with my local doctor. a quick blood pressure check, eye check and to sign the form.


----------

